# too expensive



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
here I am again. 
Mahal yan = That's expensive
If I want to emphasize the term to say 
that's too expensive, can I write
Napaka_mahal_ naman ni_yan_? or is it wrong.

...constructing sentences, adjectives, nouns in tagalog seems not that easy to me so...   
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## balasang

You got it right. 

But you could also use '_Masyado_ng Mahal_'_ . _Masyado_ here means, too... I think it originated from the Spanish _demasiado_.

We also use the reverse of this: Mahal masyado.


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> You got it right.
> 
> But you could also use '_Masyado_ng Mahal_'_ . _Masyado_ here means, too... I think it originated from the Spanish _demasiado_.
> 
> We also use the reverse of this: Mahal masyado.


 
Great. Masaya ako!!!
1 in 99 not that bad score... 
Gosh... tagalog will drive me crazy... fortunately there are sometimes "n" ways to say something...
Yes, you're right demasiado means too much


----------

